
It’s Time to Leave San Francisco - prando
https://thebolditalic.com/its-time-to-leave-san-francisco-2a5a74f42433
======
towaway1138
> You long for 2012. That was when you moved here. That was when shit was
> real.

Actually, I don't think the serious public defecation started until last year
or so.

